# Cedar chest joinery



## jrenna (Jan 15, 2008)

My wife wants me to build her a solid cedar blanket chest. I tried talking her into a frame and panel design but she insists on solid cedar. I am having trouble deciding how to join the corners that will make the case strong. I've considered double rabbets and pinned rabbets. What I really would like is some large box joints but I've never made them on such a large scale (blanket chest). I think the cumulative error on my box joints would be too great for this project. Any recommendations from the pros??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the Idea of box joints too. I would suggest you make the Jig and practice on some scrap .
This jig would work well .

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33448


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Jim, the box joints would look great on a cedar chest. You could use dovetails, but I think the box joint would be more traditional to the cedar.


----------



## jrenna (Jan 15, 2008)

Since the front and back will be kinda large for the table saw, any suggestions on router jigs? I've searched and didn't come up with anything that I felt would give me perfect box joints. The stock will be 3/4" so the jig would have to capable of cutting that size joint.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the box joint. Just search LJ's or google box joint or finger joint jig. There are countless examples and plans. Almost any dovetail jig that cuts even spaced DT will also do box joints. The other option…cut them by hand.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

You could also do dovetail splines. Where you assemble the chest then add the dovetail splines.
I have a kehoe dovetail jig but you could make something similar.
Here are some pics of boxes I have made using this joint.


----------

